# Fünfstellige Handynummer / Sms-Nummer



## Schlumb (2 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe aus Unwissenheit(Dummheit) auf eine fünfstellige Sms-Nummer geantwortet!
Es wurden jedoch keine Kosten erwähnt bzw. Abo-Vertrag.
Muss ich jetzt dafür zahlen? Ohne Kostenhinweise ist doch so was rechtswidrig oder?


Gruß


----------



## Schlumb (2 April 2008)

*AW: Fünfstellige Handynummer / Sms-Nummer*

PS: Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass Ilove dahinter steckt…
Hatte dort vor einem Jahr ein Premium-Abo.
Am Montag schrieb mich ein nettes Mädel an, in der Email war eine reguläre Handy-Nummer, hab sie daraufhin auch angerufen jedoch erfolglos,  ihr Handy war aus.
Und jetzt kommt’s, heute kam eine Sms(fünfstellig), darin stand halt nettes Geplänkel „wie geht es dir“ bla bla und ich hab auch noch darauf geantwortet.
Die Sms enthielt keinerlei Hinweise, dass sie eine Premium Sms sei, na ja weiß ja bis jetzt noch nicht, keine Zusatzkosten oder so.
Was kommt da jetzt auf mich zu? Ich hab so um die 10 Sms geschrieben:wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2008)

*AW: Fünfstellige Handynummer / Sms-Nummer*

Macht ca. 20 Euro. (1,99 pro sms)

Hier kannst du den Anbieter ermitteln:
http://www.t-mobile.de/premiumsms/


----------



## Schlumb (2 April 2008)

*AW: Fünfstellige Handynummer / Sms-Nummer*

Danke für die Antwort!
Das Problem ist jedoch, dass ich überhaupt nich weiß, mit wem ich es zu tun habe!
Wahrscheinlich muss ich die nächste Handy-Rechnung abwarten,
kann ich hier, bei einer Vorderung wiederspruch einlegen?
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich einen Abo-Vertag eingegangen bin.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2008)

*AW: Fünfstellige Handynummer / Sms-Nummer*

Wenn du die 5-stellige Nummer in obigen Link eingibst, weißt du den Anbieter.
Da kannst du dann versuchen dich abzumelden.


----------

